

Telecoms companies decide Google should pay for YouTube content delivery - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/telecoms-companies-decide-google-should-pay-for-youtube-content-delivery-20100412/

======
ableal
I followed the given FT link (
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/8f5d6128-4400-11df-9235-00144feab4...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/8f5d6128-4400-11df-9235-00144feab49a.html)
), because I could not quite believe anyone responsible had said that.

Seems I should really up my expectations. Those telco CEOs do seem to think
they can charge twice for the same service. They bill their customers, and go
to the regulators to charge Google/etc.

While the regulators are looking into it, perhaps they could also look into
things like the "4 euro/week" subscriptions to wallpapers and ringtones, plus
the premium SMS charges for 1-in-30 drawings of movie tickets, etc. The
telcos' cut of those interesting money-transfer operations may not be big
enough.

